# How to replace mkv GTI blower resistor



## CRush1682 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 2007 GTI that seems to have all the signs of a bad blower motor resistor pack (highest setting works, first three do not). The part was cheap enough so I bought one, but I can't for the life of me find any instructions on where it is or how to replace it! Anyone do this before? I'm not too experienced so I'll need good instructions :screwy:


----------



## CRush1682 (Jun 15, 2007)

never mind. I probably spent 30 minutes trying to look it up online, and then 5 minutes under my dash and got it done.:facepalm:


----------



## mattymatt916 (Dec 9, 2010)

*blower*

So what was the answer


----------



## BIGJ541 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Heater resistor fix!!*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2665283 

and here's a video showing you how to remover it and the heater fan ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GutI-3y9bfs


----------

